# Palomar East Grade....



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Boy, are those T.O.C. riders in for some hard knocks on the descent down the east grade of Palomar..I rode that this afternoon, up and back from Lk Henshaw and the pavement surface sucks plus there are all kinds of frost heaves. Quite difficult to see and avoid by myself at a recreational pace, I can't imagine being in a peloton at race speed will be much fun...Guess that is why the pros get the big bucks, eh?

It was in the high 70s. There were about 8 riders chatting it up at the top of the South Grade store. The fire last year came right up to the East Grade in many places. The veiws today were spectacular...all the way to the ocean you could see remarkable detail for So Cal. Cool!
Don Hanson


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Anybody have an idea of the % grade of the climb?


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

il sogno said:


> Anybody have an idea of the % grade of the climb?


South Grade is 7% or so and east is 5%. Should give time for some teams to catch back on after the climb. 

What will also be nuts is the descent right before the Harrrah's sprint. That road is a mess.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

il sogno said:


> Anybody have an idea of the % grade of the climb?


http://www.socalvelo.com/sub/palomar.html
Climbing the south grade is really fun in a santa ana headwind


----------



## 1centaur (Nov 3, 2003)

Can also go to motionbased.com, look at TrailNetworks, and type Palomar into the search box, then after picking one of the rides click elevation from the menu and check the grade box under the graph that comes up. Other than normal GPS data spikes this will give a good sense of the grades you will experience.


----------

